# pompano



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I decided to try Sebastian inlet yesterday after hearing all the good reports there. Stoped at Bon Steel Park on the way first for the high tide. It was a beautiful morning at the beach as the water was clear and wind was light. The temp was just right but no crowd. It started slow as all 3 people caught nothing for the first hr at the high tide before some thing turned on the pomps. I caught my limit within 45 minutes with the largest one at 18", together with 2 tb pomps and 2 very large blues which I gave to a happy family happened to be there and love fish for dinner. All caught on fresh clamp.
I then proceeded to North Jetty over the inlet for blk drum. It was very crowded as usual but fishes were not there, except for a few pomps and blues on the inlet side when the tide was rushing out.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That's some good action! Great job!


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

So, pomps are still way south of us. I hope this South/Southeast wind is going to be gone soon. I need one or two days of West/Northwest wind to bring pomps to my direction, and hopefully it will be soon.

Congratulation on your catch. BTW, where are the pics?.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Apparently, every thing is late this year. 
I don't bring camera with me for fishing alone, especially at the beach. Will try to take some with cell phone when I figure out how to download into computer.
Any news from Playalinda? Pomps got to be there with this hot weather.


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

myuo8o2 said:


> Apparently, every thing is late this year.
> I don't bring camera with me for fishing alone, especially at the beach. Will try to take some with cell phone when I figure out how to download into computer.
> Any news from Playalinda? Pomps got to be there with this hot weather.


Email me the pictures I would be happy to post for you. [email protected]


----------

